# ich and plants



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just found out I have ich. I am going to raise temp to 90, but I have live plants, I know i cant use salt. But what about air stones for oxygen?? Would a air stone hurt plants??


Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

An air stone is recommended when icreasing the temp and it will not hurt plants.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning mike. Ich also referred to as "White Spot", is an avoidable disease. You likely stressed your fish some how or introduced it into your tank by bringing in another fish. If you're sure your fish have ich, the little white spots on their skin, then you can use a little salt without damaging your plants and you don't need to raise the water temp. 

Plants will tolerate one teaspoon of aquarium salt per five gallons of tank water, but tropical plants don't do well if the temp rises above 85 degrees. If you use a little salt, you can almost eliminate the outbreak of ich.

I used a little salt in my freshwater tanks when I first set them up. Salt will kill any disease causing bacteria. I've had my tanks up for years and have never had a disease problem.

You'll likely get other posts on this subject, but a little salt works.

B


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your plants should be fine for short duration at 90 degrees. Your fish need aeriation at 90 degrees. Aeriation shouldn't harm your plants. At night plants also use O2 like fish and need the aeriation.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

My ick is pretty much gone, *w3 but colder temps in northern Ohio lowered tank temp back to 82 degrees. I wanted to keep close to 90 degrees for at least 3 more days. 

Will the ick come back if I don't keep the temp up??

How soon till I can add more platys??? 8 little fish all alone in 55 Gals. I would like to put my frogs in the 55 Gal. But I want baby platys.

Thanks


----------

